# Stem Cells



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

Many thanks for all your support and much needed advice.

I am now 26 weeks pregnant and looking into having the stem cells from the baby stored at birth, but I read ( i think it was a quote from the group that represents gynecologists and obstetricians) that there is some doubt about how useful this is - please could you shed some light on this.

Cheers

lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

louiselud said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Many thanks for all your support and much needed advice.
> 
> ...


It is a tried and tested technique but the NHS is not keen because it would cost them too much.

Have a look at the cryocare website and they will also send you more information if needed.

Regards,

Peter


----------

